
Ask HN: What to do if an idea requires more resources than you have? - r4victor
I have a business idea. The problem is that I don&#x27;t have enough resources to implement it. Usually I try to start small, but in this particular case customers are large companies and the product makes sense if at least a few dozens of them are involved. It seems I need a whole team of lawyers.<p>The question is: What should the next step be?<p>Here is what I came up with:<p>1. Find someone in the business, let them do all hard work.<p>The easiest way, but you don&#x27;t control your company anymore.<p>2. Raise money.<p>There is a high risk of focusing on money istead of focusing on the product.<p>3. Make a demo version of a product, try to partner with some big companies.<p>Safe, slow pace. No idea whether it can be successful. But I can make it myself, so this is the best option I see right now.<p>4. Wait, do something else.<p>What would you do in this situation? Share your experience. Thanks!
======
mindhash
A lot depends on timeline. Usually resources help in getting things done
faster. If you are patient enough, you could get this done sooner or later.
Option 3 while trying option 2 could be a good plan.

In the end it boils down existence of problem(must be validated through
interviews), your belief in the solution, timeline that you can commit to, and
market size. This will help to choose opt 4.

------
ayushchd
If the idea isn't time sensitive, you could try #3 but offload some of it to
freelancers. You can always find some tasks which take a lot of time but don't
require a lot of skill.

------
r4victor
To be more specific: the industry is broadcasting and the legal part of
business is broadcasting rights.

